
Can there be a cryptographic “dead man switch”? - btym
https://lists.randombit.net/pipermail/cryptography/2012-September/003182.html
======
btym
While there cannot be a purely mathematical solution here, this thread evolves
into a really interesting discussion on bulletproof DMS implementations.

